# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  ROLI, planetary rover styled robot, EZ-Robot Inc., Calgary, Alberta, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - EZ-Robot Inc.

ez-robot.com/store/p10/tracked-robot.html

----------


## Airicist

Dancing EZ-Robot - revolution Roli's new features

Published on Dec 20, 2013




> Testing some of Revolution Roli's new features. Roli can now stream audio thanks to the new EZ-B v4 robot controller board with it's built in speaker. Plus, the EZ-Robot in the video completed all of the actions autonomously using EZ-Builder voice recognition 
> 
> Using EZ-Builder, the actions (including music, dancing and voice recognition) in the video took under 20 mins to setup and worked great!

----------


## Airicist

Roli Rover Robot 

 Published on Apr 2, 2014




> Roli is a very customizable planetary rover styled robot. With 13 female EZ-Bit connections for additional EZ-Bits. Much like a space exploration vehicle, this robot was designed to be a workhorse and move across different surfaces. With a 7.4v LiPo batteries powering 2 motors, this robot platform has enough torque to tackle tough terrain. The wheels and treads are also adjustable in height which modifies the ground clearance. The included EZ-Robot EZ-B v4 Camera adds impressive vision tracking capabilities.
> 
> Customize this robot with additional EZ-Bits. Add a 2 Servo Arm with Gripper or Hexapod 2 Servo Leg for custom and creative functionality.

----------


## Airicist

Roli chasing his red ball on a friday night

Published on Nov 18, 2016




> EZ-Robot Roli color tracking his red ball from iOS or Android device

----------


## Airicist

Revolution:ROLI

Published on Sep 14, 2018




> Roli is a customizable rover-style robot. Much like a space exploration vehicle, Roli is a workhorse with powerful motors and an advanced camera. Like all EZ-Robots, this robot has impressive vision tracking capability for tracking, surveying and navigation.

----------


## Airicist

ROLI Rover

Published on Mar 12, 2019




> ROLI is a rover-style robot that inspires teaching and empowers learning. Teach your students about technology while integrating interdisciplinary learning outcomes. ROLI offers scalable capabilities that grow with students as they learn to code with complex technologies such as object tracking, speech recognition, artificial intelligence (AI) and machine learning. The rugged treads and programmable grippers make ROLI an ideal robot for collaborative problem-solving. Teach students about exploration and discovery with robots. ROLI encourages lifelong learning and inspires creativity.

----------


## Airicist

Space Rover Robotic Kit - ROLI - $500+ Intelligent humanoid - Sings, dances, brings drinks, more!

Aug 10, 2020




> Today we unbox and play with the Roli Robot from EZ-Robot! Roli is here to work! The body contains a storage tray, letting Roli carry objects to their destinations. Roli can even bring you a cool soda using the drink holder. The drink holder can be removed to increase space for objects.
> 
> For your own, check out: https://amzn.to/31DQW9I
> 
> ROLI is a rover-style robot that inspires teaching and empowers learning. Teach your students about technology while integrating interdisciplinary learning outcomes. ROLI offers scalable capabilities that grow with students as they learn to code with complex technologies such as object tracking, speech recognition, artificial intelligence (AI) and machine learning. The rugged treads and programmable grippers make ROLI an ideal robot for collaborative problem-solving. Teach students about exploration and discovery with robots. ROLI encourages lifelong learning and inspires creativity.

----------

